# New Guitar & Gear Review Database! Submit Your Own!



## Chris (May 12, 2007)

Up to this point, guitar and gear reviews have basically just been forum posts. While it gets the job done, there's no definive way for members to really rate, rant, rave and review their guitars & gear. I've always liked Harmony Central's ratings method, so I've implemented a similar setup here. 

Sevenstring.org Guitar Review Database

Sevenstring.org Gear Review Database

Now, in addition to the general gear review discussion forum, you can submit a full review of your guitars/gear, with ratings & screenshots, as well as comment on other people's reviews.

So if you have something that you really like (or really hate), or something new and tasty, please help us populate the new sections by reviewing it! It's my hope that with time, this will be as good a resource for members new and old when debating the purchase of some new gear. 

Comments/Questions/Bugs, let me know.

- C

*Note: We will be moving some of the better worded reviews from the review forum to the database. If you end up being the poster of a moved thread, please feel free to go in and edit the scale ratings, since they'll all be blank.*


----------



## Alpo (May 12, 2007)

Nice feature! I'll be sure to post some reviews.


----------



## stuz719 (May 12, 2007)

Chris said:


> Up to this point, guitar and gear reviews have basically just been forum posts. While it gets the job done, there's no definive way for members to really rate, rant, rave and review their guitars & gear. I've always liked Harmony Central's ratings method, so I've implemented a similar setup here.



Excellent idea 

And I'm sure that it won't get filled with the asinine sort of "I've been playing everything from shred to country for over 20 years and owned custom shop Gibsons and Jacksons and this Indian-built Encore strat copy plays and sounds much better than any of them" comments that H-C is riddled with...


----------



## playstopause (May 12, 2007)

sweeeeet.

Chris =


----------



## Chris (May 12, 2007)

Thanks guys.   It'll look a lot nicer when there's actually some content.  I expect Zimbloth and Donnie to fill the fucker up! 

(Though sadly, Nick, there's no Cousin Larry option  )


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 12, 2007)

Sounds cool man


----------



## Stitch (May 12, 2007)

Chris said:


> (Though sadly, Nick, there's no Cousin Larry option  )



Deemed false! Are you sure you can't make an exception?


----------



## Donnie (May 12, 2007)

Chris said:


> I expect Zimbloth and Donnie to fill the fucker up!


Maybe if this moderator gig paid better.  

Wait...


----------



## Chris (May 12, 2007)

As soon as I turn a profit, I'll cut you in.


----------



## Donnie (May 12, 2007)

Werd.


----------



## zimbloth (May 12, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Deemed false! Are you sure you can't make an exception?



The people have spoken Chris! Oh well


----------



## Michael (May 12, 2007)

Great addition.


----------



## Cancer (May 13, 2007)

This is a great idea, edpecially if it gets to point where it rivals Harmony cEntrail's


----------



## Ryan (May 13, 2007)

This is awesome! I'm gonna work on a RG550MXX-DY Review. \m/
Maybe an S7420FMTT and a RG7421XL review as well; to hit some of the controversy surrounding these guitars.


----------



## AVH (May 13, 2007)

What a fantastic idea Chris, and I really like the layout.  I think the only thing I would make sure of, is that if we keep the replies to each reviewed product short, on topic, relevant to the product, and not so discussion thread-like. Makes for a lot less clutter. 

I know I'll put up some reviews. I get to try stupid amounts of gear at work, so now maybe I'll have some incentive to put my lazy ass to work writing.


----------



## Chris (May 13, 2007)

Agree on the clutter. All of the stuff in there now is made of converted threads, and we all know how this forum likes to post whore.  I'm hoping that with time it'll be a lot cleaner and concise, as well as a good resource for anyone looking on picking up some new gear.


----------



## ElRay (Jul 18, 2007)

Should the review forum be searchable? I've tried searching for all guitars with 27 - 28-5/8 scale lengths, but no results are found. I went to advanced search, limited the search to just the Guitar Review Database, searched for 27, but nothing was returned. I know Naren's RG7EXFX2 review is in there.

 

Ray

[action=ElRay]Goes back to try some more tests[/action]

OK. Searching for "baritone" worked. But 27 and 28 still turn-up no results.

Ray


----------



## Drew (Jul 18, 2007)

I THINK there's a 3-character minimum limit on the search engine, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 18, 2007)

Yep, 3 character minimum I'm afraid.


----------



## Chris (Jul 18, 2007)

It's a MySQL limitation, not a forum limitation. Anything less than 3 chars will just run massive queries anytime anyone searches on anything. (I'm not even sure you can set it below 3 with most MySQL versions, to be honest.)


----------



## Shawn (Jul 19, 2007)

Nice work, Chris!


----------

